

Page views required to generate $1M in ad revenue - satyajit
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2009/07/page-views-required-to-generate-1m-in-ad-revenue.html

======
thinkzig
Repost. Lots of interesting discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=683097>

------
csomar
"Which new model will work? No one knows at this point, but there will be
billions of dollars for whoever figures it out."

Here is the point; don't limit yourself to Google Adsense or any other CPM or
CPC; try to find sponsors interested on your site they'll pay much more
better.

~~~
satyajit
Thanks - I would like to hear form you, and from anyone else, who has been
able to successfully break away from Google, Amazon etc to go on their own,
esp early stage companies. Once you are known, and (may be) a popular site,
then sponsors will flock to you.

------
aditya
Unless you're a niche content site that reaches a certain segment that
advertisers really need to go after.

